
Homeless Web Developer hands out resumes gets hundreds of job offers - mdisc
https://nypost.com/2018/07/28/homeless-man-hands-out-resumes-gets-hundreds-of-job-offers/
======
jhabdas
If you're a Web developer and homeless it is by choice, and choice alone.

